# Something wrong with this manta ray?



## Euphman06 (Nov 4, 2016)

Seems to be missing something, unless I'm not understanding something here.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 4, 2016)

Seat looks wrong.shifter is earlier from what I can see.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 4, 2016)

Well there was a coaster brake Manta available but it probably didn't have the stik. But hey, the stik looks cool.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 4, 2016)

Definitely not a 5-speed [derail-er AWOL],


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 4, 2016)

Besides the missing derailleur, freewheel and spoke protector the saddle and handlebars appear to be wrong.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah.. I'm trying to figure out if the stick was added on or if the rear hub/shifter was taken off. What price do these go for?


----------



## REC (Nov 5, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Yeah.. I'm trying to figure out if the stick was added on or if the rear hub/shifter was taken off. What price do these go for?



Looks like the chainguard says 5 speed, so those parts are gone. A coaster brake model would not have caliper brakes and may also not have had the rear bridge that accepts them.. Can't tell on the bars, but the height of them looks about right (need to see from the front or a 3/4 shot)
 Still cool....
REC


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 5, 2016)

Front wheel also wrong.  Here in the midwest with all you need to replace I'd say around $200-$250


----------



## spoker (Nov 5, 2016)

someone likes it!!


----------



## spoker (Nov 5, 2016)

was thinkin bout puttin a whizzer tank on my hornet as the real tanks are over priced!!


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 5, 2016)

Needs a 5 speed hub and derailleur the biggest part to find will be the correct seat Manta Rays were only made for 2 years and no one is repopping that seat poor ones will set you back $250 to $350. I have 2 of them and I love riding mine with my granddaughter who I built a 5 speed Stingray fastback. If you dont have much in it I would try to find a seat.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 5, 2016)

[Manta-Ray handle-bars were not as tall as Sting-ray, Fast-backs and other Krates].


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 5, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Yeah.. I'm trying to figure out if the stick was added on or if the rear hub/shifter was taken off. What price do these go for?




Here is one that's somewhat local. Can't say if the $870 price is fair or not.
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/5807975978.html


----------



## SHO2010 (Nov 6, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Here is one that's somewhat local. Can't say if the $870 price is fair or not.
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/5807975978.html



That seems to be the current asking price, problem is finding someone that wants to pay that. But he could get $300-$400 just for the seat.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Nov 6, 2016)

The shifter is not correct (looks like a 66-67 style lever) and coaster Mantas did have the front caliper brake... Here is my Campus Green 72 Coaster


----------



## Artdaddi (Jan 18, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Seems to be missing something, unless I'm not understanding something here.



Shifter wrong, wrong seat, wrong sissy bar, no 5 speed rear wheel or deraileur


----------

